# High End Compact



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Having moved over to digital (starting with Nikon 5000 and then a 5700),I am now looking for a pocketatable highend compact such as a canon G9 or nikon P5100.Anybody have experience of these cameras.

Tom


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have used the G9 but took it back, was shortly after it came out was not happy with it but cost more at initial release.

Honestly you don't need to spend a lot to get excellent results. See my review on the A720, not much will beat the A Series. Download my zip file to see the originals


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Like James I've got nothing but praise for the Canon compacts. A series is great, the Ixus has the same processor as the Canon SLR's so you can't really go wrong...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

With those models you'll need fairly big pockets and people will always think your pleased to see them :lol:

There are some excellent truly "pocketable" cameras out there.....horses for courses.....if its just for shooting general piccies then any tiny canon, panny, sony etc will give you excellent results....if you need more then much more research will need to be done!

One thing I would recommend though.....go for a camera with a decent wide angle starting at 28mm for general photography, makes a big difference to landscap views and even in "party" situations when you want half a dozen people in the piccy in a gloomy room.....you'll find that extra few feet closer to the group the wide angle lens gets you will make a big difference to the range of the flash, people think wide angle is just for landscape....oh no....very usefull all round. But you will sacrifice the longer end of the telephoto zoom range...as I said....you gotta decide what its for?

BTW...the IXus is a true compact, was talking about James cameras....when it comes to size....you like 'em big eh James?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks folks,

In the past I have used a contax T2 and a rioch Grv1 for street work and landscapes/ so a digital replacement(I still have the compacts)

Tom


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

tom said:


> thanks folks,
> 
> In the past I have used a contax T2 and a rioch Grv1 for street work and landscapes/ so a digital replacement(I still have the compacts)
> 
> Tom


If you want to drool... look at the Epson RD-1...


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

:rltb: Well in the end I got myself a rioch G8,which seems to be a good buy(also incoming a canon 40D).

Soa lot of my 35mm kit will be upfor sale,

Tom


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

The problem I have, and I hope to resolve it within these threads, is TOO MUCH detail.

I take a picture of a really nice watch and it looks like the dog's had it.

Each tiny wisp of fluff looks like a gouge in the watch case.

It makes the stuff look manky, ALSO with hi-res photography when it is enlarged....................... :taz:

My photography stuff now includes brushes for in-between bracelet links and around watch shoulders,

lint free and microfibre cloths. Very little room now for the cameras.

Hopefully you guys can teach Captain Fluff a few lessons......... :bb:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chippychap said:


> The problem I have, and I hope to resolve it within these threads, is TOO MUCH detail.
> 
> I take a picture of a really nice watch and it looks like the dog's had it.
> 
> ...


I presume you're using your camera's macro setting? If you leave the camera in 'auto' mode it will probably self select quite a high ISO. Put it into manual, select macro but then drop the ISO (my Canon is on 'high ISO' by default) down to 200/300. You can get lovely results on 80 ISO but you'll need a tripod. Hope this helps!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if it has settings for sharpness do not select ultra fine or fine but just put it on normal.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Bless you for that guys.

I've been using an old Fuji digi-camera that can take stunning shots, I appear to be the weak link :stupid:

Got a new camera and am waiting for a tripod.

I never rated macro but didn't know why until you explained it to me.

I've got velux windows and studio lighting stuff (moi?) but then I look at pictures on this forum and some of the very best photos

are so light neutral as to be absolutely stunning.

Will continue to learn, post, and lurk.

Sincere thanks for your help.

Ken


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Just an example of too much detail.

Poor lighting, and probably poor prep on my part, makes it look mega manky.

Please also forgive me trampling on anothers thread.

Ken


----------

